# Có nên khám bệnh bằng bác sĩ Google



## Vũ Thu Hằng (5/6/18)

*Bạn cảm thấy có một cơn đau kỳ lạ ở bụng hoặc bỗng dưng bị một chứng phát ban kỳ lạ? Bạn gõ vào Google để tìm hiểu các triệu chứng? Bạn không phải là người duy nhất làm điều đó, theo khảo sát mới nhất về bảo mật dữ liệu y tế của Consumer Reports.*

Nhưng khi tìm kiếm thông tin về sức khỏe của bạn hoặc gia đình trên Internet, bạn có thể đã tiết lộ nhiều thông tin hơn mức bạn có thể nhận ra.

Trong năm qua, khảo sát cho thấy, 65% người Mỹ đã tìm kiếm trên mạng Internet hoặc truy cập trang web y tế để tìm hiểu về những triệu chứng bệnh mà họ (hoặc bạn bè, thành viên gia đình) có thể có. Đó là còn chưa tính đến những người đã sử dụng website của công ty bảo hiểm hoặc cổng thông tin bệnh nhân của nhà cung cấp dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khỏe.

"_Đó là điều không thể tránh khỏi_", Justin Brookman, giám đốc bảo mật của Consumers Union, một bộ phận của Consumer Reports cho biết. "_Nếu con bạn đang ho, bạn sẽ tìm hiểu về nó_", ông nói.

Gần 2/3 biết rằng các tìm kiếm của họ có thể được lưu trữ và chia sẻ với các bên thứ ba. Tìm kiếm thông tin y tế trực tuyến có thể dẫn đến hai vấn đề lớn. Đầu tiên, Internet chứa vô vàn những lời khuyên không đáng tin cậy, có thể dẫn đến kết luận sai, những sợ hãi không cần thiết, và tự chẩn đoán không chính xác. Thứ hai, khi tìm kiếm thông tin về sức khỏe của bạn, bạn có thể vô tình chia sẻ dữ liệu y tế cá nhân đó với các nhà quảng cáo và các bên thứ ba khác, khiến quyền riêng tư và bảo mật của bạn gặp rủi ro.

_

_
_Sau đây là những điều bạn cần biết, khi tìm kiếm thông tin y tế trên mạng Internet._​
*Những thông tin y tế trên mạng Internet có chính xác không?*
Các chuyên gia nói rằng một số thông tin y tế trên mạng Internet có thể hữu ích, nhưng điều quan trọng là chúng ta phải biết hoài nghi.

"Bác sĩ Google có thể là một bác sĩ nguy hiểm", Bennett Shenker, Tiến sĩ, trợ lý giáo sư về y học gia đình và sức khỏe cộng đồng nói.

Trong một nghiên cứu năm 2014, Shenker đã sử dụng ba công cụ tìm kiếm chính (Ask, Bing và Google) để tìm kiếm các triệu chứng. Ông đánh giá năm kết quả hàng đầu từ mỗi công cụ.

Ông thấy rằng đối với các bệnh tương đối phổ biến – kết quả chẩn đoán có thể đạt 70% mức độ chính xác. Tuy nhiên, các nghiên cứu khác mà ông đã tiến hành cho thấy "độ chính xác bắt đầu giảm đáng kể với những triệu chứng bệnh bất thường – và chỉ còn khoảng 30% với những triệu chứng bệnh hiếm gặp nhất".

Lời khuyên của Shenker là: Đừng nhập các triệu chứng bệnh của bạn vào thanh tìm kiếm và nhấp vào kết quả đầu tiên xuất hiện. Thay vào đó, hãy tìm câu trả lời từ các nguồn có uy tín, bao gồm các trang web của chính phủ như Trung tâm Kiểm soát và Phòng ngừa Dịch bệnh và Viện Y tế Quốc gia.

Ngoài ra, có các trang web cung cấp công cụ kiểm tra triệu chứng — các công cụ tương tác lấy thông tin về các triệu chứng của bạn và cung cấp cho bạn danh sách các nguyên nhân có thể xảy ra. Ateev Mehrotra, MD, phó giáo sư về chính sách y tế và y khoa tại Trường Y Harvard, người đã nghiên cứu các công cụ này, cho biết những trang web như thế có thể mang lại sự chính xác cao hơn một chút so với việc chỉ cần gõ triệu chứng vào một công cụ tìm kiếm.

Trong một nghiên cứu năm 2015, Mehrotra đã xem xét hiệu suất của một số nguồn thông tin y tế, triệu chứng bệnh và nhận ra một lỗ hổng phổ biến: những trang web này có thể khuyên bạn gặp chuyên gia y tế khi bạn không cần thiết phải làm điều đó, lời khuyên này một phần để bảo vệ họ khỏi các nhiệm vụ pháp lý. Bạn có thể không thực sự phải đến gặp bác sỹ với những trường hợp đơn giản như cảm lạnh.

*Thông tin cá nhân của bạn có nguy cơ bị lộ*
Tìm kiếm các triệu chứng sức khỏe của bạn trên Google hoặc tìm kiếm thông tin trực tuyến có thể khiến bạn cảm thấy như một "trải nghiệm cá nhân" – bởi vì, sau khi tất cả, không có bác sĩ hay y tá nào, chỉ có bạn và chiếc máy tính.

Nhưng khi bạn truy cập một trang web, các bên thứ ba – là những thực thể khác ngoài bạn và trang web bạn đang truy cập - thường có thể biết bạn đã truy cập một website. Các bên thứ ba có thể là những người bạn quen thuộc, như Facebook, Google và Twitter, có thể theo dõi một số hành vi trực tuyến của bạn ngay cả khi bạn không trực tiếp sử dụng chúng hoặc đó có thể là các công ty quảng cáo và phân tích mà bạn chưa bao giờ nghe đến.

Tim Libert, Tiến sĩ, một nhà nghiên cứu thuộc khoa khoa học máy tính tại Đại học Oxford, so sánh việc tìm kiếm trên internet như nhìn vào tấm gương hai mặt. "Phía sau tấm gương là một thế giới bí ẩn các công ty đang theo dõi những gì bạn làm", ông nói. Trong một nghiên cứu năm 2015, Libert đã xem xét hơn 80.000 trang web chứa thông tin về các bệnh thông thường và thấy rằng hơn 90% các trang web phân phối dữ liệu của người dùng cho bên thứ ba, chẳng hạn như Adobe, Amazon, Facebook, Pinterest và nhiều hãng khác.

Mục tiêu chính của tất cả hoạt động theo dõi này là nhắm mục tiêu quảng cáo tới bạn.

Trong khảo sát về quyền riêng tư y tế của Consumer Reports, 45% người được hỏi cho biết họ đã xem quảng cáo trực tuyến được cá nhân hóa dựa trên thông tin sức khỏe hoặc tìm kiếm y tế của họ - chẳng hạn như hiển thị quảng cáo thuốc cảm lạnh sau khi họ tìm kiếm "các triệu chứng cảm lạnh".

Có tới 50% những người nhìn thấy các quảng cáo đó cảm giác "sợ hãi", một số thấy tiện lợi. Tuy nhiên, cái hại đằng sau đó mới là điều đáng nói.

Đầu tiền, người ta đơn giản là có thể cảm thấy bối rối. Giả sử bạn tra cứu một vấn đề sức khỏe trên máy tính nhà hoặc nơi làm việc, như là chứng bệnh nhiễm trùng lây truyền qua đường tình dục. Sau đó, quảng cáo về thuốc chữa chứng bệnh này có thể hiển thị trước mặt một trong những người dùng đồng nghiệp của bạn – và rõ ràng nó tiết lộ thông tin về bản thân mà bạn có thể muốn giữ bí mật.

Nhiều tác hại nguy hiểm hơn cũng có thể xảy ra. Chẳng hạn, hồ sơ dữ liệu mà công ty có về bạn có thể không ẩn danh hoặc tách biệt với các thông tin nhận dạng cá nhân, như tên, địa chỉ, số điện thoại của bạn và hơn thế nữa. Một số công ty, chẳng hạn như Facebook và Google, yêu cầu thông tin đó khi bạn đăng ký dịch vụ của họ. Các bên thứ ba khác có thể nhận thông tin cá nhân bằng cách theo dõi hoạt động của bạn trên các trang web yêu cầu bạn đăng nhập. Bạn có thể sẽ nhận được một danh sách những email về các căn bệnh mãn tính mà bạn có.

Các công ty lớn nhất, chẳng hạn như Google, cho biết họ không cung cấp thông tin nhận dạng của bạn khi họ bán dữ liệu cho các công ty khác, mà chỉ chia sẻ hồ sơ ẩn danh. Nhưng, không có gì đảm bảo rằng một công ty vô đạo đức sẽ không bán hồ sơ họ có về bạn, bao gồm tên và địa chỉ đi kèm, cho những người mua khác. Ví dụ, có thể, dữ liệu của bạn sẽ xuất hiện trên nền tảng kiểm tra việc làm.

Một khả năng khác, là một công ty quảng cáo thu thập hồ sơ của bạn dựa trên lịch sử duyệt web và tìm kiếm trên internet của bạn có thể không bảo vệ dữ liệu an toàn. Nghĩa là hồ sơ của bạn, bao gồm bất kỳ thông tin y tế nào chứa trong đó, có thể dễ bị hacker đánh cắp.

*Bạn có thể làm gì?*
Hầu hết chúng ta sẽ rất khó cưỡng lại việc tìm kiếm các thông tin y tế, sức khỏe trên mạng Internet, đặc biệt khi chúng ta đang vướng vào những triệu chứng bệnh tật nào đó. Nhưng bạn có thể thực hiện các bước để giúp bảo vệ sự riêng tư của bạn.

Dưới đây là một số mẹo bạn nên áp dụng:

*- Sử dụng các công cụ giúp giữ bí mật danh tính của bạn khi tìm kiếm*. Ví dụ, bạn có thể sử dụng công cụ tìm kiếm Duck Duck Go, công cụ tìm kiếm này cho biết không theo dõi, lưu trữ hoặc chia sẻ lịch sử tìm kiếm của bạn. (Tuy nhiên, khi bạn nhấp vào một trang web từ kết quả tìm kiếm, các bên thứ ba vẫn có thể thấy hoạt động đó). Có một ứng dụng nữa gọi là "Disconnect", nó chặn các trình theo dõi của bên thứ ba (gói miễn phí của Disconnect bảo vệ trình duyệt của bạn và gói trả tiền bảo vệ toàn bộ thiết bị hoặc máy tính của bạn). Các trình chặn quảng cáo khác có thể thực hiện một kết quả tương tự. Bạn cũng có thể thay đổi một số cài đặt trình duyệt để giúp chặn một số hành vi theo dõi nhất định.

*- Sử dụng VPN.* Mạng riêng ảo giúp đảm bảo sự riêng tư khi bạn hoạt động trực tuyến tại một mạng công cộng.

*- Với những người am hiểu kỹ thuật, có thể dùng trình duyệt Tor. *Tor là một trình duyệt nhằm mục đích giúp bạn ẩn danh, hoặc "bạn gần như hoàn toàn được ẩn danh trên web". Nhược điểm là Tor là không dễ dùng, vì thế nó sẽ tốt hơn cho những người có hiểu biết về công nghệ.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

